# Next up Io



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Io is in the stall and about as big as the moon she's named after.

We're at: small clear strings, loose ligs, and pawing. Going to be a long night with this FF.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope it turns out well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck !
Wishing a healthy and safe delivery for your doe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope it's not a long wait.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Io is very uncomfortable today and getting looser and looser. Udder is really nice teats filled. I see changes everytime I go out. Should be soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay! Congrats and post some pics!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh gosh i can't wait..these kind of posts get me all excited..can't wait til it's my turn lol..


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy kidding good and healthy. keep us posted.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good luck, if you get bored we can email each other, maybe that will pay you back a little for all your help  .........Ps, I have learned I dont much like waiting on ff, seems they take for ever to do their thing lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like we're going to have a race. Ganymede is now in the running and progressing faster then her sister. 

Guess I won't be getting much sleep for a couple days.

Hey Jessica, what was it I was supposed to write out for you? I remember that there was something.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good Luck sneak in some zzzz's while you can. Keep up posted can't wait.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, at first I was confused (im blond at heart) then I got it........I had once asked you basically how you do EVERYTHING lol. Here at the house when the goats are neck and neck the kids and I take bets, just with candy or who gets to name them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, that'll keep me busy  

These girls are going to stall me along. Io waddles, ligs just staying loose, not going away yet. Ganymede is longer and deeper body so, she hides it better. 

I asked for it this year, 4 penbred FF. What was I thinking?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, I will be in the same boat next month I also have 4 ff due. Im always very nervous their first time. Run those girls around and tell them to get the show on the road


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well well well, while I was focused on Io, Rosalita snuck in from behind. She's going tonight for sure. Having early labor and hiding from the group.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, course now she's up eating. She'll lay down and do it as soon as I have to go make the pack goat baby his bottle.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, they keep ticking along. Lalita gave birth to an elephant sized buck kid last night. (poor girl)
Ganymede is in the kidding pen with no ligs and Io put herself in a kidding pen somehow by herself, with loose ligs and discharge. Might get interesting tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just went out to check and Barbara Gene is now in the kidding side also. I'm thinking there's something lacking in my barn security tonight. Guess all the pregnant girls wanted to chat with the new moms. I left them where they were no harm no foul. Nothing happening yet. They've been stringing me along pretty good though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy kidding


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh congrats!!! Happy everything is going good so far.....dont you just love it when they all say 'hey lets give mom some fun and kid all at once' lol. Hope the rest goes smooth


----------

